# Massachusetts report



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Flat seas on Sunday made the trip alllll the way to the Massachusetts no problem. Used 40 live cigs up probably missed only 2 or 3 bites all day, the snapper were going crazy. I got broken off by what I think was a big grouper, it just sucked down and straightened my mustad garbage hook. We had 2 bigger snapper we gave away. We also caught a few red grouper (just a little short) 

Me holding my dads grouper



Me holding a little red grouper that jumped as the picture took


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job Josh, thats a good lookin mess of fish there.:clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW if you don't know the regulations on triggerfish, amberjack and the season of snapper DONT GO BOTTOM FISHING ON A WRECK. Some idiots had to ask us how big a trigger needs to be, how many snapper they can have, how big AJs can be, etc etc. Check the regs before you go.


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice catch there!!!:clap I got two nice trigerfish on Saturday, and a limit of Snapper.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

dang thats a pretty nice lane you got there


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a nice looking lane snapper there...... great catch!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, some fine eating there.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I got broken off by what I think was a big grouper, it just sucked down and straightened my mustad garbage hook. We had 2 bigger snapper we gave away. 

Thats what OWNER Circle hooks are for! nice report.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (9/8/2008)*I got broken off by what I think was a big grouper, it just sucked down and straightened my mustad garbage hook. We had 2 bigger snapper we gave away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what OWNER Circle hooks are for! nice report.




I know :banghead


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah nice report man.....By the way we just sent OWNER five packs of hooks cause we had hooks straighten on us all day two weekends ago...So they suck to.....Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Josh!!!!


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats! I've beenfishingover wrecks and reefs all the way out to the edge, and still haven't caught a keeper grouper. :banghead:banghead I thought the snapper hadrun them all out. Apparently I should have stopped at the Mass! Nice day of fishing.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job and nice report.

Ted


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

looks like some good eaten!:clapcongrats on the grouper.


----------

